# Two Bottle cages or one?!



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I have an Extreme-C on order and everything I have read about the frame says that it only has one bottle cage mount - no mounting on the seat tube. I have, however, today seen a frame 'in the flesh' and it has mountings on both seat tube and down tube. 

What's the story?


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*The frames with one set are the showroom bikes.*



oldtrackie said:


> I have an Extreme-C on order and everything I have read about the frame says that it only has one bottle cage mount - no mounting on the seat tube. I have, however, today seen a frame 'in the flesh' and it has mountings on both seat tube and down tube.
> 
> What's the story?


Rest assure that the frames for the public have two cage mounts.You wont have to plan your riding routes based on water sources. Congrats on the Colnago you have on order.How long is your wait and what scheme did you go with.Also,did you go through Mike at Maestros? I highly recommend him as he is a topnotch Colnago dealer.

Please post pics once you have her built up.I know the anticipation is getting the better of you right about now.I went through the same ordeal the last two years and it is always worth the wait,as I love my two nags dearly!


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*my extreme c has one cage mount only*

My extreme C has one cage mount only. The top tube is "naked", no way you can mount a bottle cage there unless you drill it. I have posted a picture of my bike on this forum. It has been bought through a bike shop in Milan, and I am sure it is the standard version "available to the public".


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Hmm, interesting and just adds to my confusion!

Spindawg I've been told I'll get the frame in January and am planning to switch all parts across from my current C40 - Hyperon Ultra wheels, Cinelli Ram bars, Campag Record + carbon chainset...and hopefully two Elite Ciussi carbon bottle cages!


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*That is odd,why wouldn't they have two cage mounts?*



oldtrackie said:


> Hmm, interesting and just adds to my confusion!
> 
> Spindawg I've been told I'll get the frame in January and am planning to switch all parts across from my current C40 - Hyperon Ultra wheels, Cinelli Ram bars, Campag Record + carbon chainset...and hopefully two Elite Ciussi carbon bottle cages![/QUOTE
> 
> Nice choice of components,especially like your choice of wheels.So many people buy highend bikes and outfit them with crappy wheels. Post some pics once you get the bike built up.Here's some pics of mine.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*You wouldn't want a cage mounted on your "top"tube.*



meccio said:


> My extreme C has one cage mount only. The top tube is "naked", no way you can mount a bottle cage there unless you drill it. I have posted a picture of my bike on this forum. It has been bought through a bike shop in Milan, and I am sure it is the standard version "available to the public".


I know I wouldn't.


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*I meant seat tube*

you are right. I meant seat tube, or "tubo verticale" as Ernesto would put it.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Only one set of bottle studs per each Extreme frame.*



oldtrackie said:


> I have an Extreme-C on order and everything I have read about the frame says that it only has one bottle cage mount - no mounting on the seat tube. I have, however, today seen a frame 'in the flesh' and it has mountings on both seat tube and down tube.
> 
> What's the story?


I emailed a reliable source regarding this mystery.Found out that the factory finds that two bottles are too heavy for the frame,how daft is that? My apologies for leading you wrong.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

SPINDAWG said:


> I emailed a reliable source regarding this mystery.Found out that the factory finds that two bottles are too heavy for the frame,how daft is that? My apologies for leading you wrong.


No problem, thanks for investigating. I called the UK importer yesterday who checked a stock frame and said "only one cage", but I physically saw and handled a frame in my local bike shop on Saturday and it has two. I emailed another UK dealer who also said "two"! This is really strange - maybe they are making two versions?


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

oldtrackie said:


> No problem, thanks for investigating. I called the UK importer yesterday who checked a stock frame and said "only one cage", but I physically saw and handled a frame in my local bike shop on Saturday and it has two. I emailed another UK dealer who also said "two"! This is really strange - maybe they are making two versions?


Nope! One Version, One Cage.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

....but I could go to my local bike shop right now and buy one with two! (It's a 54 sloping in EITA colour scheme and I have ordered a 58 non sloping) Surely the Colnago factory haven't made a one off.........or mistakenly put fittings on the down tube!


----------

